# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Sallami që bënin në fshat për zairetë e dimrit

## dardajan

Mos  qeshni  dhe  mos  me  keqkuptoni   po   jap  receten e  sallamit  qe  benin  ne  fshat  per  zairete  e  dimrit.

Therret     VICI    merret   budella  apo  zorra  e trashe  lahet  mire  zihet  pak  dhe  lihet  menjane.

Merren  te  brendshmet  si    melci  shpretke  zemer   veshke  me  gjith  dhjam  por  edhe  ndonje  cope  mish  me  dhjam   dhe  hidhen  ne  nje  ene  ku  lihen  te  zihen 50%  pastaj  ne  te  hidhet  orizi  i  cili  eshte  kaudisur  me  pare  me  pak  dhjam  ose  gjalp  te  fresket  fshati ,qepe  dhe  disa   lloj  erzash  sipas  deshires  kripe dhe  piper  per  ate  qe  e deshiron.

Lihet  te  zieje  jo  plotesisht   pra  orizi  nuk  duhet  te  ziej  100% por  rreth 50%.

Pastaj  merret zorra  mbahet  tek  gryka dhe  mbushet  me  orizin  qe  kemi  pregatitur  bashke me  te  brendshmet pastaj  lidhet  gryka  cpohet  zorra  me  nje  pirua  dhe  futet  perseri  te  zieje   edhe  per  pak  derisa  te  fryhet   dhe  te  behet  nje  mase  homogjene, pastaj  nxiret  dhe  lihet  te  thahet  per  dimer duke  e  futur  disa  here  ne  kripe.

Mbasi  eshte  thare  mund  te  haet  ashtu  sic  eshte  por  eshte  me  e mire  ne  grosh dhe  gjelle  te  tjera.

Nuk  besoj  ta  keni  provuar  une  po , dhe  shume  vite  me  pare ...

----------


## ALBA

Ore Dardajan , po ti qenke hata more , lum gruja qe te ka , e paska zgjidh problemin e guzhines  :buzeqeshje:  .
Pacim fatin  si gruaja  jote  lol

----------


## Zemrushja

Dardajan.. Sinqerisht Alba ka te drejte lol

Lum ajo qe te ka.. ose do te kete.. se ke per te gatuar me mire se gruaja :P

----------


## ALBA

> Lum ajo qe te ka.. ose do te kete.. se ke per te gatuar me mire se gruaja :P


Car flet mi , ai ka dy kalmoj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardajan

> Ore Dardajan , po ti qenke hata more , lum gruja qe te ka , e paska zgjidh problemin e guzhines  .
> Pacim fatin  si gruaja  jote  lol


Eee ..   Alba , Alba    ushqimin  e  kam  pak  merak , dhe  kur  provoj  gjera  te  mira  shkoj  e  fus  turit  te  guzhina  derisa  ta  mesoj , por  vete nuk  gatuaj  fare i bie  me  qaf  gjithmon  gruas .

Une  e di  sa  her  i  var  turit  ajo...

----------


## Zemrushja

Epo mire mi Alba.. une se hodha ne fall lol..

Hipoteze i bera :P

----------


## ALBA

> Eee ..   Alba , Alba    ushqimin  e  kam  pak  merak , dhe  kur  provoj  gjera  te  mira  shkoj  e  fus  turit  te  guzhina  derisa  ta  mesoj , por  vete nuk  gatuaj  fare i bie  me  qaf  gjithmon  gruas .
> 
> Une  e di  sa  her  i  var  turit  ajo...


mos me thuj qe i ke ngjare atij ke avatari se me zhgenjeve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardajan

> mos me thuj qe i ke ngjare atij ke avatari se me zhgenjeve



Ahahahahahahah

Jo  mi jo  po  ai  ke  avatari  ka  dale  si  njeriu  i vitit  ne  nje  reviste  ketu  dhe  eshte shum  domethense  pranej e  kom  ven  po  jo  se  i  ngjaj  atij  perkundrazi...

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Mire qe gatuan,po ti dhe etiketen( dmth titulin e temes ) e ke bombastike
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## ALBA

Pa ja humbur kuptimin temes se guzhines , po jap dhe une nje recete nga ana ime .

*Cipe qengji e mbushur* 

Per nje 1 rize qengji duhen :
*
Melci qengji 1 pale , qepe 2 kokrra mesatare , oriz 2 filxhane kafeje , rrush i thate 2 luge gjele , bajame te grira 1 luge gjelle , kripe piper , veze 1 kokerr kanelle .*


Melcite e qengjit pervelohen , priten ne kubike te vegjel dhe skuqen me qepe te grira holle , hidhet orizi kaurdiset pak , shtohet kripe , piper , rrush i thate pa fara dhe i rregjur me pare , bajamet e grira , kanelle pak uje dhe zihet sa te behet nje pilaf i shkrifet , Cipa e qingjit ,  (Riza) ngrahet ne uje te vaket , hapet , vendoset mbushja , paloset dhe mblidhet ne forme boceze (Bocja e Zojes ) qe te mos dale mbushja , vihet ne tave dhe piqet .

----------


## dardajan

Per  cfar  lloj  cipe e  ke  fjalen  ate  te  stomakut  apo  te  nen  lekures ...!!

----------


## ALBA

> Per  cfar  lloj  cipe e  ke  fjalen  ate  te  stomakut  apo  te  nen  lekures ...!!



Ate te nenlekures qe eshte si shtrese dhjami i holle .

----------


## BaBa

Kush do kukurece  , se kukurecet me ti mir se BABA si ban njeri se nuk ja di stilin e kukureceve  te lepish gishtin e dores edhe ske te ngopur akoma  :shkelje syri: 


Dardajan sa lek mi jep 4 kembe vici per Grosh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alibaba

> Pastaj merret zorra mbahet tek gryka dhe mbushet me orizin qe kemi pregatitur bashke me te brendshmet pastaj lidhet gryka cpohet zorra me nje pirua dhe futet perseri te zieje edhe per pak derisa te fryhet dhe te behet nje mase homogjene, pastaj nxiret dhe lihet te thahet per dimer duke e futur disa here ne krip


A duht të bluhen të brendshmet në makinë?

----------


## lone_star

Me zorren e trashe u beka ky sallami? Je i sigurte qe ke ngrene ti? Se me habite dhe me cudite...

----------


## alibaba

> Me zorren e trashe u beka ky sallami? Je i sigurte qe ke ngrene ti? Se me habite dhe me cudite...


Hej
ke ngrënë ndonjiherë suxhuk ti?
A e din ajo lëvorja e hollë që duhet qëruar, eh pikërisht ajo është zorra e trashë e lopës e nëpër këtë lëvore të hollë kanë kaluar me tona bajga derisa lopa ka qenë gjallë.

----------


## jessi89

per cfare flitet ketu?...cjeni duke ngrene o u ngrente e mira...lol

----------


## lone_star

> Hej
> ke ngrënë ndonjiherë suxhuk ti?
> A e din ajo lëvorja e hollë që duhet qëruar, eh pikërisht ajo është zorra e trashë e lopës e nëpër këtë lëvore të hollë kanë kaluar me tona bajga derisa lopa ka qenë gjallë.


Kam pershtypjen se eshte zorra e holle jo e trasha. Mund te duket ty e trashe ne suxhuk po edhe zorra e holle eshte elastike. Nuk besoj se ka zona ne Shqiperi qe te hane zorren e trashe te lopes ose te ndonje kafshe tjeter.

----------


## alibaba

> Kam pershtypjen se eshte zorra e holle jo e trasha. Mund te duket ty e trashe ne suxhuk po edhe zorra e holle eshte elastike. Nuk besoj se ka zona ne Shqiperi qe te hane zorren e trashe te lopes ose te ndonje kafshe tjeter.


Unë nuk thashë se në Shqipëri e hanë zorrën e trashë.
Por edhe sot e kësaj dite zorra e trashë përdoret për punimin e suxhukut.
Pra zorra e trashë lahet dhe zihet dhe vlohet për t'u dezinfektuar plotësisht dhe tek pastaj kthehet në anën e kundërt dhe mbushet me mishra vjam e tjera gjëra të nevojshme për prodhimin e suxhukut.
Më pastaj ajo eliminohet para se të hahet suxhuku.

----------


## lone_star

Nuk e dija. Ti duhet ta dish me mire se dukesh me i bindur. Flm per informacionin.

----------

